# Ouch!



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was in the shop working on some shelf supports for my daughters new house (new project she just came up with), and I was chopping some 1x3's x 5" long and I, getting to much in automatic mode, left my sample that I was scribing my stock with, too close to the stock, and when I dropped the blade through the stock, the blade hit my sample and shot it towards the lumber, with my thumb in between holding the lumber in place. Ouch!! Didn't do a whole lot of damage, but it sure did hurt!! It's turned a bit more purple on the side since I took this picture. But pain is gone. Iced it up for about an half hour after. Will remember to move the sample out the way!!.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ouch indeed!! The pain might be gone, but I bet it takes a while for the numbness to leave it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Glad to hear it wasn't worse Lee . I had a piece of plexiglass leave my router at 500 mph and my hand hurt so bad I was seriously afraid to look at it as I was almost certain I was going to be short a few digits :fie:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@ Lee
That automatic mode will get you every time!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: thumb*

You were lucky it wasn't serious. Glad you're OK. I've noticed that something hurts so bad that you don't think of cussing, you may be in trouble.

I learned something useful last week. When you get ready to hit something with a hammer, make sure your thumb isn't still on top of what you're hittng. See attachment.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lee, glad that it wasn't any worse. We all get in the "Automatic mode" at one time or another. My suggestion? Take two aspirin and don't call me in the morning. lol


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I understand. I was cutting some small pieces of orange and pecan the other day for smoke chips on the bandsaw. When the pieces got small I was using another piece of wood as a push block. But hen I quit paying attention. Pushed a short one without a pushblock that did not want to go blade came out a little off line asliced deep across the end of my thumb. A week later and it is still very sore. Will be along time before I do that again


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Anything like that that doesn't result in loss of function, permanent disfigurement, or amputation is just a learning experience. After that it becomes an unfortunate incident. Some of us are more experienced than others. 

Lee this is a good post to remind us to keep your immediate work area clean.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad that was the extent of it Lee! Thanks for posting the visual reminder to be safe.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Never take you eyes off your work, or sharp/high speed tools, if you do let yourself do this then don't let yourself get too attached to your body parts, as you won't have them all when you die. N


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

Another reason to set up a stop block.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee my friend, be careful of those short cuts!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I managed to finish all my cuts on Sunday AM, without doing any further damage to my fingers!! :wink: Made sure immediately around saw blade, was clear. It actually felt better just hours after it happened, thanks to some ice. But when I tried to return to the shop Saturday evening, the vibrations, from what ever tool I tried to use (saw or sander) was making it hurt. So I called it a day. But Sunday morning, no pain, even using the tools. It looked worse, but felt better!! You can see the purple line on the side of my thumb. This is where it got pinched between the two boards.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> .
> I learned something useful last week. When you get ready to hit something with a hammer, make sure your thumb isn't still on top of what you're hittng. See attachment.


Yeaaa Jim, you need to remember to keep your finger from between hammer and work, and I from between two boards, on the saw!! Our fingers will look less "colorful", if we do!!:no:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for the reminder but sorry for the price you paid to keep the rest of us thinking...feel better...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

In automatic mode my hand slipped off the end of a board when passing through my jointer and my right index finger got the ouch.
I have a picture I will not show - let's just say everybody glances at it and then quickly turns their head.
The result: push blocks and my signature.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I was putting a project together the other day and was using a finger to locate and hold a 3/4 inch piece in place while I used an air gun to hold it in place while the glue dried. The grain of the wood bent the 11/4 finish nail sideways and it went straight through my finger. Just missed the first joint in that finger by a hair. When I looked closely, I realized I'd turned the nail gun so the narrow dimension of the nail was parallel to the length of the piece, and that was why the thing went sideways. The fix was to turn the nail gun so the wide dimension of the nail was perpendicular to the length of the piece. All went well after the bleeding finally stopped__too many blood thinners.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I was putting a project together the other day and was using a finger to locate and hold a 3/4 inch piece in place while I used an air gun to hold it in place while the glue dried. The grain of the wood bent the 11/4 finish nail sideways and it went straight through my finger. Just missed the first joint in that finger by a hair. When I looked closely, I realized I'd turned the nail gun so the narrow dimension of the nail was parallel to the length of the piece, and that was why the thing went sideways. The fix was to turn the nail gun so the wide dimension of the nail was perpendicular to the length of the piece. All went well after the bleeding finally stopped__too many blood thinners.


It makes me tingle to even think of it ,Tom. I have come so close with those brad nailer. You don't know what direction the brad will go following the grain.

Herb


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I've found that if I commit one stupid-a$$ mistake in the shop due to inattention/fatigue/etc, I need to shut down and go back in the house. When I'm tired or distracted, it is easy to compound mistakes and possibly get hurt. I try to quit while I'm ahead...

TedP


----------



## michalofsky (Aug 8, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> I was in the shop working on some shelf supports for my daughters new house (new project she just came up with), and I was chopping some 1x3's x 5" long and I, getting to much in automatic mode, left my sample that I was scribing my stock with, too close to the stock, and when I dropped the blade through the stock, the blade hit my sample and shot it towards the lumber, with my thumb in between holding the lumber in place. Ouch!! Didn't do a whole lot of damage, but it sure did hurt!! It's turned a bit more purple on the side since I took this picture. But pain is gone. Iced it up for about an half hour after. Will remember to move the sample out the way!!.


Can we pls see a pix of your other thumb. So we know you are telling us the truth


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

@michalofsky this thread is coming up on 6 years old.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Bob Bengal said:


> @michalofsky this thread is coming up on 6 years old.


This is happening very often nowadays in this forum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

papasombre said:


> This is happening very often nowadays in this forum.


I’m finding it fairly annoying . Not a deal breaker , but makes you wonder how new software can make things go backwards instead of improved .
Then again, maybe Microsoft wrote the code


----------

